# BB Flex Pole



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone here bought/used Bart Bellon's flex pole? feedback? based on feedback, what do you compare it to as well if anything?

gracias!


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Very good bit of kit, we've had a lot of dogs of all sizes on it and it's been very good


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Tommy O'Hanlon said:


> Very good bit of kit, we've had a lot of dogs of all sizes on it and it's been very good


no breaks, slips out of ground? re-adjusting? How tall is pole and how deep in ground?

can it be easily taken out of ground and moved to new position quickly?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Used it on my dog at one of his seminars...works great and very easy to use...would love to buy one.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Someone mind explaining the pole and its usage?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Flexible pole staked into the ground with a wire. Rotates and flexes great for training by yourself from the puppy to the adult dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Someone mind explaining the pole and its usage?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kctgWNTWft0


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/training-pole-martine-18197/index3.html

Here is the other thread reference it, has anyone built one the way described here? I have and broke two times, there has got to be some secret or something I am missing......anybody with close-up pics?


----------

